# First Time Groupbuilder Questions



## CommanderBounds (Jun 9, 2014)

Well guys considering I'm starting out on my first groupbuild I have few questions. What does the category mean And how exactly do you determine it? Is it based on skill level,scale or something else? Also what are the rules for the competition? Is it Judged by category? And do you have to enter the competition? Just a few questions (well actually alot of questions) I wanted to ask before I enter the build. My kits shipping in on around Friday, June 13 and then I'll enter in the build. Any help/answers is/are appreciated!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, Let's take this one at a time.
At 14 I was pretty good. Not as good as I am now. (Modeling) Check out the group builds and decide for your self how you stack up. That will help you determine if you are "beginner" or whatever.
Remember that we are all here to help with "how-to" type questions. However, a lot of your questions can be answered by looking on the forum. It is a wealth of information.
We welcome new builders, and don't worry about annoying the grumpy old farts, (I'm one), we want new blood into the hobby!
So, Welcome kid! Hope you learn lots, and spread your love of modeling to your friends.
My name is Paul and I have built all kinds of models. You can private message me any time about anything modeling. Tanks, ships or aircraft.
If I don't know the answer, I can find someone that does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2014)

....and anything that has _anything_ to do with the Wildcat/Martlet, Terry (Airframes) is the man to ask, he's this forums F-4F afficionado....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jun 10, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and anything that has _anything_ to do with the Wildcat/Martlet, Terry (Airframes) is the man to ask, he's this forums F-4F afficionado....



Where is that old bugger lately hanging out in ole town with the hippo's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Reading up on the Wildcat me thinks....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2014)

Go here, you will find everything you need to know in a few threads.

Heading and title format.
Rules.
Photo requirements.
Last thread for entry.

all the stuff.

Group Builds - Official


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2014)

Meatloaf said it all, so welcome aboard, what you thinking of building ?

for you other guys, Terry is having his computer upgraded so he will be off line for a few days, i'll tell him you are all missing him terribly !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2014)

We are definitely missing his input on the Wildcat....usually very direct and to the point...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## imalko (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> We are definitely missing his input on the Wildcat....usually very direct and to the point...



Especially when comparing to the almost as successful and famous Spitfire....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 12, 2014)

Main thing is to get involved and enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2014)

rochie said:


> .... Terry is having his computer upgraded so he will be off line for a few days, i'll tell him you are all missing him terribly !!!!



So he's finally getting an XP?


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2014)

you know you guys are prodding a bear with a pointy stick right !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

rochie said:


> you know you guys are prodding a bear with a pointy stick right !



Yep!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

Be careful, his mustache might return before him and kick some serious butt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)

rochie said:


> you know you guys are prodding a bear with a pointy stick right !



Not as bad, as teasing a hippocroccofrog with a big cake!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

"....and the last words he heard were Nom Nom Nom Nom"


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok, I'll be calm and polite about this - **** Off !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey!! Welcome back Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wasn't very political correct now, was it?

Good to see you again old bean!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

He didn't mention the wild...doesn't matter...

Glad you're back with us Terry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2014)

Another four star response from Terry.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I'll make sure to check out the link N4521U! I can't tell if this was a thread about groupbuilding questions or teasing Terry anymore. I was going to say something about he's probably building his own hence his absence but I refrained from doing so  . Anyways been having delays with shipping so my kit is going to be in late but I can live with that for a while whilst I check to make sure I've everything for it. I've decided to wait to tell you guys the kit until I get it. But anyways I'm looking forward to getting started and getting to know some good people on a site all about my favorite things!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh come on mate, don't keep us in suspence………………………………..it's months to the next GB start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

Looking forward to your work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2014)

With VB above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

CommanderBounds said:


> But anyways I'm looking forward to getting started and getting to know some good people on a site all about my favorite things!



Women?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jun 22, 2014)

Well Lucky I've got facebook for that  In other news the kit is damaged so I got refunded and I've gotta get a another kit. I could've done something with it but I'm not forking over 12 dollars for a broken kit. Any suggestions for some good Floatplane/Seaplane model kits? I need some suggestions since that failure of a purchase... I'm out of ideas and I don't mind an old kit (Heck, thats what I originally purchased ) so If you've any suggestions please do tell me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Catalina, Catalina, Catalina, oh......and Catalina!

You might have some others as well, Duck, Kingfisher, Goose....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2014)

If memory serves Jan, you have enough Cat in your stash to start your own Search and Rescue squadron.

As for a choice, it's almost endless but here are a few to be going on with:
Fiat ICR.42, Fairey Swordfish, Loire 130M, Macchi M.5, Macchi C.72, Blohm-und-Voss FG.227 not to mention a Cat


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Vic Balshaw said:


> If memory serves Jan, you have enough Cat in your stash to start your own Search and Rescue squadron.



Hmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! I've decided on a kingfisher ( specifically the 1/48 Revell ) as my project. Now I just need to head on down to the shop (Hobbytown USA) and pick one up because I've had enough problems with shipping this month I can't bear the though of buying anything online for a while. Anyways Once I get the kit the build will commence no questions asked!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 23, 2014)

A nice beefy looking machine, looking forward to you coming on board with this one and if you need any help, just shout

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (May 1, 2019)

Hmmmm- I'm a little stuck on what category I fall into.
10 years ago, I would have said intermediate (as in, build and do some scratch-building to a decent standard, with a little after-market stuff).

No sympathy required- I'm dealing with what follows, and have made peace with the effects.

I had a minor stroke in 2009, and am still working on regaining my manual dexterity. I don't have much strength in my right hand, and have a semi-permanent shake that varies in severity. I also struggle with concentration, which also varies in intensity.

I can sort of do the scratching stuff, but my standard is a little iffy- definitely not up to the intermediate I've seen here. I fall sort of between intermediate and newbie, so I'm not so sure what I am. I definitely don't do photo-etch, and I sometimes have to leave small parts off as I still have the shakes in my hand. My painting is brush only, again hampered by my shaky hand. The standard in *this post* is my current best standard.

What say the judges? Shall I enter the Med GB as Category 2 (Intermediate) or Category 3 (Beginner)?


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2019)

IMHO it is up to you only. Using the photo-etched and resin parts doesn't mean that you are the intermediate or advanced assembler. Also painting models with a brush doesn't make you a beginner or advanced. If you are able to make your model looking better without the PE parts and can finish it nicely it means you are more advanced than those who use the kind of parts and can't make a decent looking replic. I have seen a lot of models made out of a box that were of a better appearance than these full of the accessories. A nicely made model is a model that looks like a plane, car, ship or tank but is not of the weight of the real machine.
If you want my piece of advice.. you may start as a newbie. It is not a shame. Taking all the info you posted above into consideration you may need some of time for getting some of training in order to recall yourself the manual abilities and techniques of assembling and attaching of model parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (May 1, 2019)

Given that I have built the grand total of three models since 2009, I may go with Beginner, then, and if the judges decide that it is better, we can change it to Intermediate!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2019)

Don't sweat it. It's all about participating and the community atmosphere and it's not like winners get huge prizes! BTW one of our judges has RA and limited manual dexterity as well.

Looking forward to seeing what you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2019)

Mainly28s said:


> Given that I have built the grand total of three models since 2009, I may go with Beginner, then, and if the judges decide that it is better, we can change it to Intermediate!



Of course we can suggest you a such changing of the category. But the most important thing is if you feel you are better and your modelling skills allow you to make it better or not.

And I agree with CR's post above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

